# dado for shelves on router table



## slootwater (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Being completely new to routing, I thought I'd try to make a simple 
shelving unit using a benchtop router table. (My reason for the table and not handheld is the safety aspect.)

OK, my plan is to make 4 equally spaced dado's on two 36 inch tall, 10 inch wide, 3/4" deep pieces of pine.

It seems simple to make the two dado cuts near the edges of the pine: just put the fence on say 1" from the bit and slide it through. 

This leaves me with the middle two cuts. A Google search yielded that the easiest way to do this is using a hand held router, but I am looking for a way to do it with a table router. 

My current plan is the following: I build a simple box that has exactly the same height as my router table. I then put the fence on that box, position the box at the right distance from the bit (12" say), clamp everything to the workbench and slide the pine through. 

Looking at the safety aspect of this, I reckon my fingers will always be at 
least 20" away from the bit, so that seems fine. I don't like it that the chip
guard is now gone, but maybe I can build a simple second `fence with a hole', put that say 1" away from the bit and attach the chip guard to that. 

Before I try a setup like this, I was wondering: what do you guys think of this plan? Would this work? Does it sound safe? (Oh, and of course: if there is a much easier to do this . . . I'm interested!)

Thanks!


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I did basically the same thing yesterday. But, I did it by hand. Layed the two sides inside up, marked the dados, and used a contractors clamp as a straight-edge. Routed the dados and everything fit. Sure beats doing it on a table saw.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi slootwater

The safe way is to use the plunge router ,,with the easy to make jig below .. one board and with a slot in it and you have it made..all guide kits come with a 3/4" brass guide that can be use..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2711-dado-jig-plunge-router.html


===========



slootwater said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being completely new to routing, I thought I'd try to make a simple
> shelving unit using a benchtop router table. (My reason for the table and not handheld is the safety aspect.)
> ...


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree with the hand held plunge router and a shop made guide. I use a "T" style myself. I also use a 5/8 straight cut bit for the dado. Then I use a slot cutter and rabbit the end of the shelf so that it is 5/8 inch thick. I do the shelves on the router table with the show side down and the rabbit on the bottom. For more on this I think Robert Lang from Pop WW posted this technique in a blog. 

I will also use a "plywood" bit if the plywood I am using matches the bits I have.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hand held is the safe way. The sheet is steady, as opposed to trying to balance it on a table while you move it. That's how I did the dados in my router cabinet.
http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5103-router-table-cabinet.html#post47853


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Hand held is the safe way. The sheet is steady, as opposed to trying to balance it on a table while you move it. That's how I did the dados in my router cabinet.
> http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/5103-router-table-cabinet.html#post47853


Very nice cabinet, Mike.

I hope you don't mind if I copy it?

James


----------



## slootwater (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, I'm convinced, I'll try the plunge router and a jig to align the dado's. 

Thanks for the replies, I'll start on this shelving unit today. It's going to be a shelving unit to hold some tools in my `workshop in progress'. . .


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> Very nice cabinet, Mike.
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I copy it?
> 
> James


I wouldn't mind if you copied, and sold it.


----------



## junyab (Jun 16, 2009)

I also use a dado jig...I built this one and absolutely love it's simplistic brilliance


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI James

I have seen that one many times and I always wonder how it was used ? with a 1/2" brass guide in the slot and what size of guide do you use in it ?

=



junyab said:


> I also use a dado jig...I built this one and absolutely love it's simplistic brilliance


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Episode #401 of The Router Workshop has Bob and Rick building a nice rugged bookcase out of 2 x 10" lumber. You can safely rout the dado's by supporting the wood on a stand at the same height as the router table. There is also a dynamic calculator at Router Workshop: Home for figuring out shelving. Remember if you plan to use plywood for your shelves that they most likely will be a different size than if you use solid wood. Undersized plywood bits are available from all the bit manufacturers.


----------



## junyab (Jun 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI James
> 
> I have seen that one many times and I always wonder how it was used ? with a 1/2" brass guide in the slot and what size of guide do you use in it ?
> 
> =


if this was directed at me 

two straight edge guides are laminated onto oversized bases...one side is adjustable and the other is fixed...no brass guides are used, with a 1/2" straight bit you trim the overside bases along the straight edge guide, so it is essentially two zero clearances sides...you can now place your shelf in between the two sides, adjust the one side...and what is left is the perfect width for the dado...the only downside is the jig only works with the one router and one bit

here are the plans
www. woodsmithshop.com/download/204/adjustabledadojig.pdf (CLOSE THE GAP FOR THE LINK)

if it wasn't directed at me, I just wasted some time! haha


----------

